# Natural Immunity is KING - Covid Vaccine Reinfection Rate according to NIH and CDC Research



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

This study was released in August 2021, according to the NIH, after studying 150,000 people over 6 months, just under 6% (5.9) of people with natural immunity ever get reinfected with COVID-19. According to the CDC, 80 percent of the vaccinated are reinfected with COVID-19. Natural Immunity is KING.

The following link is on GETTR and Live from America, on Real Americas Voice. He did the painful research (as an investigative reporter should do) and found an OUTSTANDING and AMAZING FACT! All on government resources for citation and vetting. The segment is about 13 min from 20:35 to 33:41. Please view this and have a great day.

Live From America 12.15.21 @11am MAJOR FINDINGS ON COVID RE-INFECTION! (gettr.com)


----------

